# Lathe VFD?



## Susquatch (Jun 10, 2021)

I've been busy deciding on a VFD for two mills that I recently purchased. In the process, I realized that such a device might be a good thing to add to my lathe too. My lathe is a 12x40 enclosed gear head with a single phase 220V motor. The lowest speed on the lathe is 70 rpm. But there are lots of times when I would like to be able to run it at 50rpm. A VFD would facilitate that and add other speeds too! 

Is this a good idea or a bad one? Anything I need to know or watch out for?


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 10, 2021)

You would have to swap the motor out with a 3 phase motor.

Check this thread out https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...hase-conversion-on-modern-gh1440w-lathe.1990/

Are you running this lathe without a ground (per your ungrounded 220 welding circuit post)?


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 10, 2021)

That's a new one. I thought VFD's could operate on single phase. Snookered AGAIN!

I think you misunderstood my other post. I am running it with a ground. However, I am not running it with a neutral. My whole shop was wired by the previous owner with single phase 220 with no neutral. Which is ok if it's for welders and other devices that don't require one.


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 10, 2021)

VFDs  do operate on single phase.
They take single phase 110v or 220v and turn it into 3ph power which necessitates a motor swap to a 3ph motor.


----------



## Proxule (Jun 10, 2021)

There are indeed single phase / single phase VFDs but seldom used !


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 10, 2021)

Proxule said:


> There are indeed single phase / single phase VFDs but seldom used !



Yup, recent technology, still not totally proven from what I have read.


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 10, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> VFDs  do operate on single phase.
> They take single phase 110v or 220v and turn it into 3ph power which necessitates a motor swap to a 3ph motor.



Ahh, I see. So yes, snookered again!


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 10, 2021)

Ok I will throw this one into the mix.  
4kw 220v 20a single phase input 3 phase output pwm frequency converter drive inverter 5hp vfd vsd Sale - Banggood.com

序言 (banggood.com)

In the manual it says it can be wired 220 single phase in and out by wiring it as "AT2"


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 10, 2021)

John Conroy spent a while converting his 1PH 220V 14X40 lathe to 3PH VFD.  It can be done, but a mill is far easier, and the place to start.

If, after successfully converting your mill to 3PH, you will be better equipped to consider a VFD/3PH conversion...


----------



## Susquatch (Jun 10, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> John Conroy spent a while converting his 1PH 220V 14X40 lathe to 3PH VFD.  It can be done, but a mill is far easier, and the place to start.
> 
> If, after successfully converting your mill to 3PH, you will be better equipped to consider a VFD/3PH conversion...



I like the way you think. I'll wait to see how the mill goes first.


----------

